#   ( ) >   >  ϸ-

## RA3CC

ϸ-     --          ,     70  ?  ,   ...

       5  1941 ,      ,    ϸ-, 7 .   70-      ,      .

, ,    ,    .  *   GL Mk.II*,    1941-           ,          ,   " " ϸ-.     ,        .

    GL Mk.II (Gun Laying Radar,  II,  - "")       ,              .

      90 ,     ,        .         .   ,       .

   GL Mk.II       "*  "*".                     -2.

   ,           ,      1942 .          ,     .          -2,     :



  GL Mk.II    .       .

  ,   1942-     18   GL Mk.II.   ,   ,    1600  ,      1940-   1943 ,         ,   .

   GL Mk.II          ,    :



     ,     -      ( ).           GL Mk.II,       -.

               ,    1990-  .      ,  ,        1,5 ,            ...

     ""       ,   -      GL Mk.II    ,       .           ,          1943 :



, ,        ϸ-,  7  1941 .     ϸ- , ,    ,           GL Mk.II.              ,     .

7        4-  -17,      .        ,      .    -17   ,     ϸ-,   ...

 7     GL Mk.II          .       ,   ,       -17,       .

       "ϸ-",        .       ,      .  ,    (GL Mk.II)    .

            ϸ-...

----------


## UN7RX

,    .                ,         -2,  , "",  ,       .

----------


## RA3CC

> ...    ,  ,        ...


, ,      ,              ϸ-.   ,        ,         1942 ...

,       ,    ,  ...

   ,     GL Mk.II         1941 ,      1942-,     PQ-1,    PQ-6.    , UA9OF,     8- "     ",    1945-1949 .      .        -       8-,     .

 ,     (   ϸ-)         SCR-270,        ,        "zibadun".

  ϸ-     ,    ,       1940     (         ""       ),  ,         ,                Chain Home     Royal Observer Corps.

            SCR-270  ,     ,      7  1941                .                  .

     ,       ,     "ϸ-    ". ,   ,    -,       .         .

 ,      ,      ,      .   ,         GL Mk.II     MRU,           .          ,           .    ...

----------

